# Ridgid K39af Opinions/Pricing



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone. I know I have read a lot about the K39 with a/f ~ I tried to do a search for it before I posted but didn't see what I was wondering covered , so I am sorry if this is a re-post.

I have been holding out/saving up to invest in a k-50 b-c everyone has spoken so highly about it on here. But my old hand gun is shot and the cables are in rough shape. So I was pricing out the k39af and a possible hold over until I can afford the K50.

Any thoughts, opinions ? Auto Feed vs Slide Chuck ? Will I ever use the k39 again once I get the 50 ? lol 

Also if anyone has a good place for purchasing/pricing idea I would appreciate it. I have a few places to go but would rather spend money to support a co. that looks out for us.

Thanks


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Do a search for [k-39af], its been discussed. toolup and northstate have great prices.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Damn I had just been punching in k39 and nothing showed. Thanks ~ can I delete this post or will the modz get it

Sorry about that :whistling2:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

k39 with autofeed 5/16 speedbump cable and around 215ish from ebay


----------

